# NOW HIRING - Experience Tree Climbers in California



## dbcook85 (Aug 29, 2012)

Arborwell is Now Hiring Experienced Tree Climbers / Foreman to join our rapidly-growing company

Job Requirements:
• MUST HAVE EXPERIENCE IN TREE INDUSTRY
• Must have experience climbing, pruning, removals
• Must have a valid License, ability to obtain CA CDL (Class A)
• Must provide a DMV record printout no more than 30 days old
• Must be able to demonstrate basic skills during interview process
• Must be able to work long hours
• Legally authorized to work in the US

Full-time positions available in the San Francisco Bay Area, Sacramento, Orange County and San Diego. 
Arborwell offers competitive pay and full benefits. 
To apply, Fax your resume to 510-670-0275 or call toll free at 1-888-714-8008 to speak with our Recruiter.


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Sep 11, 2012)

Could you please define "Long Hours?"
What is the need for a Class A DL?


----------



## dbcook85 (Sep 13, 2012)

Shaun Bowler said:


> Could you please define "Long Hours?"
> What is the need for a Class A DL?



It is very typical that our crews are working 9-10 hours days, and at times will even work 12+ hours in a day. A commercial Class A driver license is not required for our positions, but it is highly preferred. Due to the size and weight of some of our vehicles only those with a commercial driver license are qualified/authorized to drive them. Hopefully I have answered your questions, let me know if you have any others, and what you are interested in.


----------



## treeslayer (Sep 13, 2012)

like everybody else, you dont want a good climber, you want a ####ing driver for YOUR vehicle.
you want to make money? hire for the real job. climbing the tree safely, fast and productively. 
experience. talent, initiative and ability. SKILL. 

drive me around, I'll make you rich. drive your #### around? while you get rich? at mediocre pay?


----------



## k5alive (Sep 13, 2012)

dbcook85 said:


> Arborwell is Now Hiring Experienced Tree Climbers / Foreman to join our rapidly-growing company
> 
> Job Requirements:
> • MUST HAVE EXPERIENCE IN TREE INDUSTRY
> ...











:crazy1:


----------



## k5alive (Sep 13, 2012)

dbcook85 said:


> Arborwell is Now Hiring Experienced Tree Climbers / Foreman to join our rapidly-growing company
> 
> Job Requirements:
> • MUST HAVE EXPERIENCE IN TREE INDUSTRY
> ...






cult, military?????


----------



## dbcook85 (Sep 13, 2012)

treeslayer said:


> like everybody else, you dont want a good climber, you want a ####ing driver for YOUR vehicle.
> you want to make money? hire for the real job. climbing the tree safely, fast and productively.
> experience. talent, initiative and ability. SKILL.
> 
> drive me around, I'll make you rich. drive your #### around? while you get rich? at mediocre pay?



You're right, we don't want good climbers, we want great climbers. Keep on slayin those trees buddy.


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Oct 3, 2012)

dbcook85 said:


> You're right, we don't want good climbers, we want great climbers. Keep on slayin those trees buddy.



Did anyone apply for the job?


----------

